# Mixing Cascade with Galaxy hops



## Klosey (10/6/21)

About to start a Sierra Nevada American Pale Ale clone. The recipe calls for 2x12g Cascade finishing hops(1 for steeping and 1 for dry hopping). I do double batches so double that. My question is this. I have some Galaxy hops left over from my last Stone and Wood Pacific Ale clone and I was wanting to use them in this Pale Ale brew. I have read that the Galaxy hops are stronger and perhaps should be used to a one to two ratio when combing with cascade hops. I only want to dry hop with the galaxy so I would only be using 12 grams of Galaxy while dry hopping. Is this enough? Doesn’t seem much to me to have an affect?


----------



## mynameisrodney (10/6/21)

If your goal is to make Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, then leave out the galaxy. If you want to make a pale ale to your tastes then by all means add it in.

What recipe are you using, and what batch size? Those numbers seem very small.

Have you read the recipe from Sierra Nevada themselves?








How To Make Pale Ale - Our Pale Ale Recipe - Sierra Nevada Brewing Co.


Some would say cloning Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is a homebrewing rite of passage. Use our recipe and tips to make Pale Ale at home!




sierranevada.com





Cheers,
Chris

EDIT: Just saw your comment about doing a double batch. Even if you do double those numbers I don't think it will be close to enough hops, can you post the full recipe?


----------



## Klosey (10/6/21)

mynameisrodney said:


> If your goal is to make Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, then leave out the galaxy. If you want to make a pale ale to your tastes then by all means add it in.
> 
> What recipe are you using, and what batch size? Those numbers seem very small.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris,
Look up Sierra Nevada Clone from Aussie Brewmakers. They have a covert which says I can’t reproduce the recipe without their permission. But it’s on their website and easily accessed.


----------



## mynameisrodney (10/6/21)

OK just looked it up. Sorry didn't realise it used a can. It's hard to judge how much hops is already in the can without being familiar with it (which I am not). 

That said, I'd still be adding more hops than that recipe says. Even if you tripled it, it would be fine. 

Personally, I don't like galaxy as more than about 20% of the hops, but that's just me.


----------



## BrewLizard (11/6/21)

I'd definitely recommend using the official recipe as-is for SNPA (well, use whatever hop you like for bittering). It's not a hop bomb, and it's not dry-hopped. Appreciate it for what it is, and how it influenced the APAs that came afterwards.

Add wheat, a bit of chinook and dry hop with Cascade, and you've made LCPA.

Or hop it to hell and back, but it won't be SNPA.


----------



## mynameisrodney (11/6/21)

Agree, but the official recipe has almost 2.5x the late hops of the recipe pack he has.


----------



## Klosey (12/6/21)

mynameisrodney said:


> If your goal is to make Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, then leave out the galaxy. If you want to make a pale ale to your tastes then by all means add it in.
> 
> What recipe are you using, and what batch size? Those numbers seem very small.
> 
> ...





BrewLizard said:


> I'd definitely recommend using the official recipe as-is for SNPA (well, use whatever hop you like for bittering). It's not a hop bomb, and it's not dry-hopped. Appreciate it for what it is, and how it influenced the APAs that came afterwards.
> 
> Add wheat, a bit of chinook and dry hop with Cascade, and you've made LCPA.
> 
> ...


Gidday Brew Lizard. Have decided to take your advice and follow using the recipe as is. That way it will give me an idea of how the brew should taste. The only thing I might change is when to dry hop. The recipe states to add the Cascade hops two days into fermentation. My preference has been to dry hop after fermentation is completed. So think I will still follow that path. Thanks.


----------



## BrewLizard (12/6/21)

That's...not what I suggested. The SNPA recipe as linked above is not dry hopped.

For other recipes where there is dry-hopping, I'd suggest doing it before final gravity is reached. That way, you have some CO2 production to re-purge the vessel of oxygen. I do 24h (high krausen) for NEIPAs and 48h for everything else. There are a million variables, and my timelines assume using active starters, which gives you short lag phases.


----------



## Eddy Monsoon (14/6/21)

Klosey said:


> Gidday Brew Lizard. Have decided to take your advice and follow using the recipe as is. That way it will give me an idea of how the brew should taste. The only thing I might change is when to dry hop. The recipe states to add the Cascade hops two days into fermentation. My preference has been to dry hop after fermentation is completed. So think I will still follow that path. Thanks.



My rule is to always follow the recipe the first time, then you have some base knowledge

When you make an adjustment the 2nd time, you'll know what effect it has. 

Making the adjustment straight away and you're having to guess at whether your adjustment improved things.

If you're in a hurry, split the batch, adjust half, and compare.

and I Dry hop before fermentation is complete, (usually after 3 days). I don't know what there is to gain by waiting.


----------

